# Chevy cruze system build



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Haha I can't stand not having bass, not that I have to blast it but without it the music isn't complete. Post more pictures when you can.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How will you be sealing off the box from the trunk? 

Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

The bOx will be behind the back seats but port and subs firing into the cab only the will be sealed off 
I'll have pics of how as soon as I start on the box 
Don't get mad if I don't post for awhile this build isn't a top priority for me just building as I can


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> The bOx will be behind the back seats but port and subs firing into the cab only the will be sealed off
> I'll have pics of how as soon as I start on the box
> Don't get mad if I don't post for awhile this build isn't a top priority for me just building as I can


That's pretty interesting. Looking forward to seeing how you'll fire the ports and the subs into the cab. Rear deck I presume?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a picture of earlier work that my build is based off. Of 








the trunk will look kinda like this


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

nice but when you rise rear seats what happen? I tought that you want use the rear windows panel trim to let the air flow througt :icon_scratch:


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

That is one option also 
were still working on box designs 
i really don't want to cut anything 
with the seats up just won't be playing the subs but might cut out a hole behind cup holders 
just not sure yet


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> That is one option also
> were still working on box designs
> i really don't want to cut anything
> with the seats up just won't be playing the subs but might cut out a hole behind cup holders
> just not sure yet


My box designing services are available to you free of charge. What I can do that nobody else I've seen do in car audio do is be able to model frequency response with cabin pressurization gain and boundary loading factored in to give you a reasonably accurate in-cab response. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My box designing services are available to you free of charge. What I can do that nobody else I've seen do in car audio do is be able to model frequency response with cabin pressurization gain and boundary loading factored in to give you a reasonably accurate in-cab response.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


my buddy jonatan cortes uses PWK box designs but if his designs dont work out your next in line for sure


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> my buddy jonatan cortes uses PWK box designs but if his designs dont work out your next in line for sure


Well, they'll work, but you need measurements for each car in order to predict "cabin gain." Seeing the total frequency response simulation in-cab gives you a better idea of how everything will sound. 

That said, I can model any specifications you get from your buddy as well if you want a second opinion. Not saying he doesn't know what he's doing, but if he doesn't have a way to model cabin gain, I can at least give you that if you think it would help.

It's good to see someone else around here with some car audio skills posting their build. I'm truly looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks again


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

tiny update 
just installed add a fuse for remote turn on for my amp 
next i plan to install 4 gauge power wire and pac converter rca's 









awesome voltage from the cruze stock alternator still going to do the big three upgrade


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Only 4 gauge for 1200W+ of power?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

thats all the amp called for was 4 gauge wire but might as well run 0 to the x static 2000 battery then 4 gauge from the battery to the amp 

dcsoundlab.com 
2- level 2 10"s
1-1.2k amp


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> thats all the amp called for was 4 gauge wire but might as well run 0 to the x static 2000 battery then 4 gauge from the battery to the amp
> 
> dcsoundlab.com
> 2- level 2 10"s
> 1-1.2k amp


Yeah, the issue you'll have is voltage drop over longer distances at high power ratings. You're on the right track running a 0 gauge to your aux battery then 4 gauge to the amp. 

I apologize if you already know this, but keep in mind that while your amplifier can deliver 1200W RMS, it is not 100% efficient. Class D amps are less and less efficient the lower your impedance is. Typically, I've seen 70-90% efficiency at 4 ohms, and 40-60% efficiency at 2 ohms or 1 ohm. The JL Audio 1000.1 for example is 50% efficient at 1 ohm, which means to produce 1000W it has to draw 2000W and dissipate 1000W as heat. While your primary concern will be peak power, it will still be important to ensure that you can sustain that voltage during those peaks. The battery will certainly do the trick.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

well later on i plan on upgrading subs and amp 
im going to talk to mechman alternators to get a high output alt that wont screw up my car electronics


----------



## reytech (Jun 4, 2012)

my car has remote start but it won't turn on the amp when i turn it on remotely. what can i do about this? also, what are you doing to limit dimming lights? i have 2 12's on my car but the lights dim a lot


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

reytech said:


> my car has remote start but it won't turn on the amp when i turn it on remotely. what can i do about this? also, what are you doing to limit dimming lights? i have 2 12's on my car but the lights dim a lot


The radio will not even turn on when you remote start your vehicle. The radio will come on once the key is in the ignition. As far as the headlights dimming you could upgrade the wiring harness as seen here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-forum/5767-how-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html
That way your headlights will be powered directly from the battery.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

reytech said:


> my car has remote start but it won't turn on the amp when i turn it on remotely. what can i do about this? also, what are you doing to limit dimming lights? i have 2 12's on my car but the lights dim a lot


Headlights dimming means your car can't maintain the load your amplifier is requiring and your voltage is dropping. Basically, it goes from pulling power from the alternator (which then gets maxed out) at ~14.4 volts, to pulling power from the battery at ~12.6 volts. 

What can you do? Install a performance battery in the trunk, or upgrade your alternator. You could upgrade your "big 3" engine bay wiring first to verify that you don't have a wiring problem. Also, what kind of power wire are you running to the amp, and what amp is this exactly?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

well to get back to my build 
starting the box tomorrow along with running 0 gauge wire 
installing second battery and doing big 3 upgrade under the hood 
will be taking a lot of pictures


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

here is another build my buddy did just the other week 
2012 burban build - Down 4 Sound

likes to keep it simple and look good without cutting in to the truck or car


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> here is another build my buddy did just the other week
> 2012 burban build - Down 4 Sound
> 
> likes to keep it simple and look good without cutting in to the truck or car


Great woodworking on his part. That build is very well done. I don't think I'd ever build something quite that large and loud, but I can certainly appreciate a very well built box.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> here is another build my buddy did just the other week
> 2012 burban build - Down 4 Sound
> 
> likes to keep it simple and look good without cutting in to the truck or car


That is insane. 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> here is another build my buddy did just the other week
> 2012 burban build - Down 4 Sound
> 
> likes to keep it simple and look good without cutting in to the truck or car


That thing weighs almost 1/5 of our Cruze!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

about 6 more hours until i head to searcy ar to start on my box panels and wire up everything 
only down side is my amp is not in stock yet so i have to wait on it but my car should be ready for it when it comes in

ill try to post pics throughout the build if my phone allows me if not ill have a bunch tomorrow 

thanks for looking


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

No double thick baffle or roundovers on the port opening? Will you be adding any bracing?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

The front panel is a second baffle
also the back panel will help from flexing 
the box really isnt as big as it looks 
just two 10s


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> The front panel is a second baffle
> also the back panel will help from flexing
> the box really isnt as big as it looks
> just two 10s


Which back panel? 

You'd be surprised how much sub box walls resonate, vibrate, and flex. Three very experienced home theater speaker designers (each with more years of experience than both of our ages combined) called for a 1.25" front baffle with gobs of bracing for a set of speakers I built. You can never have too much bracing, lol.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Running the 0gauge now through where the clutch pedal would go


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

got the 0 gauge wire ran and the xstatic 2000 battery installed 









grounded the battery to the frame









my voltage with both batteries


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I've the same voltage with only one battery if I turn on the lights ... can you conffirm that with headlight on the voltage is higer than when it's off please?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

well its an alternator it charges when need since i have an extra battery its not used as much until the power is used by the amp


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

well go a little more done today all ready for my amp to come in


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

here is an example of what the back of the box will look like as soon as my amp comes in


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is the plexi that goes over the amp


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

took some video with my iphone of the subs hooked up to a cheap 700 watt amp 

until my dc audio 1.2k amp get here 

158b0ab1.mp4 video by kylevh20 - Photobucket


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

DC audio level 2 10"s on 200 watts - YouTube


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Installed the plexi today


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Installed a jvc avx 720 today in my car waiting on my steering wheel control to get here but everything else works great


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How does the bass actually sound? I tried flipping my sub just as an experiment so it fires into the cabin, and the bass basically disappeared. I ended up with nothing. I flipped it back so it was facing the back of the trunk, and it was ridiculous how loud it was.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I remember you and I discussing that, Andrei. It's all about boundary loading aka corner loading(as you've mentioned numerous times).

A long time ago, in a land far far away, I read about why, normally, corner loading subs against a stationary object (preferably acoustically "dead") it prevents sound waves from cancelling each other out.

Aiming a woofer box in a car trunk - bass cancelation -

If this sparks your interest, you can read more about it in part 2, here, where they do actual in-car test.

In car testing - woofer box aiming



> Which way to aim a trunk mounted woofer box in a car has been quite a topic of speculation for years. Folks, through experimenting have found that oftentimes the woofer box sounds much better when aimed backwards, the explanations I hear for why this works are usually quite absurd.
> One absurd explanation is "the sound wave travels further when the box aims to the rear and by traveling further it sounds better. " Not true, sound actually looses volume as it travels, not becoming louder like his explanation seems to imply!
> 
> Folks also say "the wave has more room to develop." Well I don't like this explanation either, sound can really reinforce itself amazingly well in a small enclosed space without the need for any wave developing space! And there used to be a story floating around called "bass trap" which inferred a magical property of some cars to eat up all the bass and not let it get to your ears. There still really exists, a problem of building a wonderful well thought out and superbly engineered woofer box which makes bass so perfect my eyes water, with only a few watts of input on my test bench, but then barely has any output when installed into the car, this has driven me nuts for years. Or, building a great box for 12's and installing it only to have less bass than the one I did the day before in a different car using only 8's. The big clue came when I noticed there was much more bass with the trunk open than with the trunk closed! How the **** can that happen??? Opening the trunk lets sound escape(!), letting sound go away cant possible be a good thing. Then why does opening the trunk make the bass inside the car much louder???? I dragged out the test equipment (audio Oscillators, RTAs, Pink noise generators, and built me a couple of test boxes to experiment with.
> ...


Man, I really just hijacked this thread. LOL

Sorry, kylevh21


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How does the bass actually sound? I tried flipping my sub just as an experiment so it fires into the cabin, and the bass basically disappeared. I ended up with nothing. I flipped it back so it was facing the back of the trunk, and it was ridiculous how loud it was.



It sounds great it's sealed from the trunk and has no trunk rattle 
ill be happier when my 1200 watt amp gets here 

So far I metered on term lab 138db kick panel Off a 200 watt amp


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> It sounds great it's sealed from the trunk and has no trunk rattle
> ill be happier when my 1200 watt amp gets here
> 
> So far I metered on term lab 138db kick panel Off a 200 watt amp


Sealed from the trunk is probably why your subs sound better in that alignment than mine did. 

I don't pay attention to decibel measurements anymore. If it keeps up with my front stage at any volume I care to listen, I'm happy. If a sub sounds "loud" to someone and loud is what they're looking for, that's all that matters.


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

looks great man, makes me happy i'm starting my build today on mine and am not the only one who enjoys a little more oomph than the next guy. clutch petal is a great idea for wire run.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Today I bought a video cable from best buy for my iPhone and iPad to play music videos to my head unit 

Here are some pics of the cutting I did to fit my head unit 









Had to cut for some reason to make the head unit fit 

















Here is the cable installed and works perfect with all my iPad


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Installed my bass knob worked out great barely fit tho


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New powerbass 3xl6.5" two pairs for 135


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

veeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrryyyy nice


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

While they are a good deal, why not make some MDF baffles for them for the doors, and why not get a set of components for the front? Are you going to be running 4 tweeters up front now, or just disconnecting the pillar tweeters entirely?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Actually the door panels are coming off to fiberglassing rings two hold two 6.5"s in each door.
possibly running off two fosgate 300.4 mini amp to fit under my seats or in my dash. 

Just taking my time to do it right but should be complete by the end of the year


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> Actually the door panels are coming off to fiberglassing rings two hold two 6.5"s in each door.
> possibly running off two fosgate 300.4 mini amp to fit under my seats or in my dash.
> 
> Just taking my time to do it right but should be complete by the end of the year


Sounds like a lot of work just to mount a pair of coaxials. Just saying. 

I get the impression you're going mostly for SPL and don't really care how clean it sounds. Not to say that's a bad thing; some people are into that. It just doesn't make sense to me personally.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well the coaxials in the pictures will be in the back doors and I'm ordering components for the front doors 

And lately I have been going to sound competitions 
first comp I ran my subs off the profile 700 amp I have in there now -134db 30 second average 
second comp I used a fosgate 1500 amp holding a 139.2 db and a 142db peak


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You could have just said you're going for SPL from the start, lol.

If you're going to make custom fiberglass pods for the front doors, why not just bump it up to 8" drivers and get some real output?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

finally got my amp in and installed but one problem is that the amp is bigger than we thought for the plexi-glass. ill be going to searcy today to fix that problem and clean up simple things 
here are some pic of the amp


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

this is the problem


----------



## Bakertw (Sep 29, 2012)

Real clean install. Nicely done.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

we fixed the hole in the rear panel and added some fuses


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

picked up the new plexiglass for the amp cover 










also got a free remote to my new head unit from a friend which is funny cuz i just installed the SWI-rc steering wheel controls


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Pulled everything out the other day and cleaned up some stuff


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dc audio level 2 10"s


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New brackets to hold the box


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Installing everything back in


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

look nice  the only think I don't like is that you've loose almost all the trunk space


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

good looking install man. 2 questions for you though

1) aren't xstatic batteries agm? if so, did you replace your stock battery.

2) does your voltage stay up in the 14s or drop to 12.6 while driving. i have dual batteries in mine with an oldschool kicker zr1000 running two American Bass XFL 1544s and full tilt, alt stays at 12.6 daytime no matter what.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> good looking install man. 2 questions for you though
> 
> 1) aren't xstatic batteries agm? if so, did you replace your stock battery.
> 
> 2) does your voltage stay up in the 14s or drop to 12.6 while driving. i have dual batteries in mine with an oldschool kicker zr1000 running two American Bass XFL 1544s and full tilt, alt stays at 12.6 daytime no matter what.



1. Yes they are ago batteries and I haven't really looked for a replacement for the stock yet 
from the look of the battery setup under the hood I might put two in the place of the one stock.
2. My voltage drops to 12.6 all the time but never drops more than that. I'm getting a factory bolt on 270amp alternator from. Excessive amperage. Begin of the year 
after that I plan on having three to four Batteries and upgrading from level2 10"s to level 4xl 10" and going from 1.2k amp to a 3.5k amp 
should be throwing up good numbers with that 
are u on any audio forum or have ur system on here I would like to see ur setup


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

So when you planning on installing your door speakers and tweeters?


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

If talking about the Powerbass 6.5"s I already installed them.
idk when I'm going to start the fiberglass doors but it won't be this year


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> 1. Yes they are ago batteries and I haven't really looked for a replacement for the stock yet
> from the look of the battery setup under the hood I might put two in the place of the one stock.
> 2. My voltage drops to 12.6 all the time but never drops more than that. I'm getting a factory bolt on 270amp alternator from. Excessive amperage. Begin of the year
> after that I plan on having three to four Batteries and upgrading from level2 10"s to level 4xl 10" and going from 1.2k amp to a 3.5k amp
> ...



right now its just pieced together since i cooked my crescendo 2k with voltage issues and looks like butt. so i'm going to go through and redo it over the winter. going to downgrade to one nice 15 and focus on an SQ build with high output. 

i know XS is going to start selling the groups 47, 48, and 49 soon. our stock is 47 and with a little work, we can fit a 48. i work at a battery store and got the 48 in there over my lunch break. 

i'll post the build on here, CACO and SSA over winter break when i have time (and money). i'll go from 35 hours a week to 50 once i'm done this semester. Plan is SSA Xcon 15 sealed firing into cabin on 3-4K and a strong 3 way front stage with rear fill. Once all that is done, i'll be doing performance and visual upgrades. i figure if i'm going to be driving this car for the next 5 years, i might as well make it into something I love. 185-200whp with some nice wheels, suspension, and visual upgrades are all in the works and priced out with dates.


let us know how the excessive amperage works out. i talk to mike singer a lot and have some plans in the works with him. just need an external regulator to bypass the stocks regulator


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> right now its just pieced together since i cooked my crescendo 2k with voltage issues and looks like butt. so i'm going to go through and redo it over the winter. going to downgrade to one nice 15 and focus on an SQ build with high output.
> 
> i know XS is going to start selling the groups 47, 48, and 49 soon. our stock is 47 and with a little work, we can fit a 48. i work at a battery store and got the 48 in there over my lunch break.
> 
> ...


sweet I'm working on something today that should be the first ever in a cruze


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

This 








plus









=?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New project


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

i am looking at doing 2 12s lvl 4s or xls on a 3.5k or 5k amp


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

papoose42 said:


> i am looking at doing 2 12s lvl 4s or xls on a 3.5k or 5k amp


Yea next year i plan to upgrade to level 4xl 10"s and a dc audio 3500
just need to save up 
but for now iPad is primary project


----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

well just so you know 4 xl 10s would not have enough power with a dc 3500 especially because it runs 3500 watts at 14.8 volts which unless your alt is very good then you will be running less wattage then the 3500... they are still rated for 2200 watts a piece and also that is a lot of weight your talking 200 pounds of subwoofer alone


----------



## 2012zcruze (Nov 8, 2012)

hey man, looking for a little help... i have a 2012 Eco, im doing 2 SA12's on a SAZ3500 wired @ 4ohm (i got the wiring etc under control) just wondering if you would be willing to send me all your box measurements etc to get those thign closed to sealed off (im doing the firing into the cabin also) 
thanks!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Old dc audio lvl 4xl are 1500rms and should do good on a dc audio 3500d 
im planning to get a 340amp alt from excessive amperage. But like I said for now iPad dash is the last project for awhile


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New pictures of the iPad dash


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

nice work and idea for ipad support, but I would prefer something movable in that position :th_angelsmiley4:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think the iPad a bit too big for this application but i'm interested on how it turns out.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

The iPad will slide out the right side of the dash if that's what you're saying by moveable ill make a video when it's all done explain anything and everything I can


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I like this. Subbing for the iPad install. Looking good so far.


----------



## Stlucky22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats turning out very nice! I am anxious to see final install. Looks pretty easy too. Have me thinking about...yep destroying my dash. Great job on the whole install! Thanks for all the great info and ideas. This is why this forum is so great!
B


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

A little update


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## papoose42 (Apr 29, 2012)

deff looking nice so far as for the old 10xls might as well just do lvl 4s with 5 coils save some money and weight and just as much of a punch they did have the neos out for a while should see if you can get your hands on them only a few got out they were like 850 for a 10 at the time and thats when the lvl 5 was the top sub


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok now I'm confused, is it going where your current stereo is or where our display is?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

It's going over the display above my double din


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sanding then paint


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is the primer 








second primer coat


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Final coat glossy black 








random picture installed in the car


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry if its blurry 








view from drivers side 








Passenger side view 

















Dash view


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm really happy how it turned out


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great! Now make me one! 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Looks great! Now make me one!
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


Well depending on if my friend talks me in making another one I will sell u this on for $200


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

sanded the ipad dash down having problems with the paint so i started over


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

new paint job


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

wow :eusa_clap:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good job on the install!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Good job on the install!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


thanks you. took awhile but well worth it. the next one we make is going to be for a float mount ipad just held on by magnets no front bezels


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Update on the dash painted everything black


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The glossy black dash looks sweet! 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> The glossy black dash looks sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


thanks the only thing not matching it the shifter which is still grey lol


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

there are differences between the glossy black of the original panel and painted ones? can you post a detailed pics please?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> there are differences between the glossy black of the original panel and painted ones? can you post a detailed pics please?


my original ones were are grey/silver. i painted them glossy black and thinking about ordering the jet black ones. once i get the part numbers


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

ok thanks, I wanted to see the differences between the new painted parts and the AC panel (That) to verify that the glossy black match perfectly.

Do you have pretreated the surface before painting?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> ok thanks, I wanted to see the differences between the new painted parts and the AC panel (That) to verify that the glossy black match perfectly.
> 
> Do you have pretreated the surface before painting?


Not perfectly but I'm not worried about that Just wanted the silver/grey to be the same black as the iPad dash 
for now 
im ordering factory black pieces from my dealership to get a better look of black


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Photo with new camera


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New plexi all done


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New project 








































random pictures


----------



## macca (Jan 10, 2013)

This is really nice. Where did you get the double din facia and steering control interface from? Im in australia and i am having trouble tracking it down


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought everything for aftermarket radio from metra electronics. The steering wheel controls are simple setup then before


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Whatcha going to do with that cubby? 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> Whatcha going to do with that cubby?
> 
> - DROID RAZR MAXX.


 Moving my display to the top 
i know they sell a kit for this but decided to make my own knowing I can see it over my Ipad mount


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice, looking forward to this as it unfolds.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Me too been at work five days straight and haven't been able to work on it


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

hey, any tips on how you sealed the box off from the trunk? i'm going to be doing similar but i don't want to deal with the typical spray foam if possible. 


haven't been here in a long while. like the idea of relocating the screen up high. my brother just bought a cruze and is relocating his screen up there since he will run his pioneer avic in the standard location and a pionner p99 in the screens location.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> hey, any tips on how you sealed the box off from the trunk? i'm going to be doing similar but i don't want to deal with the typical spray foam if possible.
> 
> 
> haven't been here in a long while. like the idea of relocating the screen up high. my brother just bought a cruze and is relocating his screen up there since he will run his pioneer avic in the standard location and a pionner p99 in the screens location.


I made a template that fit snug around the opening behind the seats then cut out a baffle face for the front the box and used gorilla tape to seal it off. 
Example


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks man. wasn't sure in your photos if that was temporary or what. i'm thinking of building the baffle into the box and using weather stripping between the sheet metal and baffle before bolting it all up. just need some free time from work and school to do it....


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

The build looks great. I like the dash kit black. What was your method of painting that and what type of paint did you use? I want to do that with my dash kit as well.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

queencitypr0 said:


> The build looks great. I like the dash kit black. What was your method of painting that and what type of paint did you use? I want to do that with my dash kit as well.


I believe scosche sells the black kit 
but I used Wal mart glossy black


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. They do sell a black kit but it doesn't keep On star and I couldn't find just the trim piece.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

A little update still working on my cruze slowly 
relocation kit came yesterday


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got new amp and subs 
started with two level2 10"s on a DC audio 1.2k
now upgraded to two DC audio level 3 10" on a DC 2k amp 
mounted the amp to show the guts


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Level2 on left and level3 on the right


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That is a clean looking set up Kyle, good job!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Did 137.3db on 30,sec music run very happy with it.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dropped my iPad dash piece the other day so time for new and improved one.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

crazy man crazy!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> Did 137.3db on 30,sec music run very happy with it.


What song did you use uts probably a special 30 clip would you share with me so when I break in my 15" I wanna see what mine is capable of.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What song did you use uts probably a special 30 clip would you share with me so when I break in my 15" I wanna see what mine is capable of.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Usaci has a disk with there own music I'd to play


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

All the music I play can be found at ram-designs.com/decaf


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Recently been doing some installs for a friend from YouTube and got 4- neo pro 8" and 2- super tweeters 
I installed the 8"s for now until I get time to start fiberglass work done on each door 
here are some pics


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Trim piece was perfect circle for 8"


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Doors right now


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevy Cruze new sundown neo pro 8" - YouTube


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got customize plates done for my car


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Also started pods for the doors 
front doors with have 2-sundown neo pro 8" each door and a selenium tweeter 
back doors will have 1- neo pro 8" and 1 tweeter


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Start the back doors


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## IACRUZE248 (Jul 13, 2013)

looks awesome man !! great job !!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Kyle you are an Artist ! those door panels have turned out to be awesome looking .
Bravo .


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Very Clean and Very Nice. Mad Kudos


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks 
its actually not what i planned but cuz of limitation on tools at the time forced me to what it is now but yet im very very happy with it 


now im looking for an amp to run all the speakers

total of 6-8" neo pros and 4- super tweeters


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got all my speakers and playing on a rainbow 4150 amp for now 
2012 chevy Cruze customs doors with sundown and selenium au - YouTube


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Those door panels are insane!! 

A bit much for me but I love the idea. Good job man!

What happened to the pod you were making for the dash hole?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Those door panels are insane!!
> 
> A bit much for me but I love the idea. Good job man!
> 
> ...


Pod for the dash?


----------



## Brendan (Nov 9, 2013)

Man i just been thru each and every page have to admit your one crazy dude  but one crazy dude with a'lot of talent well done mate very cool project and craftsmen work! A+++++


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Doing a rebuild on the bass side 
thinking of doing a new box most likely a sixth order with the ports firing through the rear deck


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Took everything out to get to the spare tire 








Planning out the new amp racks and battery placement


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Amps are dc audio 2k and a rainbow 4150


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Made ring floor to hold amps and hold the battery in place 
amp templates with messy wire


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wiring everything up


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Made a beauty panel that's actually kinda ugly lol 








Look a little better after being wrapped


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Still kinda dirty lol


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

False floor


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Circle cut out for plexiglass


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Insert to cover plexiglass


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got carpet today to work on false floor


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Plexiglass for the floor


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

plexiglass installed


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

cover for glass


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

new wire from sky high car audio


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Gotta love sky high wire, stuff is good!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice. I always use those closed terminals. Cheap too on eBay. I'm not sure how you install them, but Terry and I cut some strips of solder and put them inside the terminal, then heat the terminal with a MAPP gas or propane torch. Once the solder melts, slide the wire in as far as it will go. Works great. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Double post...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Nice. I always use those closed terminals. Cheap too on eBay. I'm not sure how you install them, but Terry and I cut some strips of solder and put them inside the terminal, then heat the terminal with a MAPP gas or propane torch. Once the solder melts, slide the wire in as far as it will go. Works great.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


I soldered them but kinda had problems melting the solder in the terminal so I drilled a hole in the ring terminal and solder the wire and terminal that way


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> I soldered them but kinda had problems melting the solder in the terminal so I drilled a hole in the ring terminal and solder the wire and terminal that way


That works too. Keep the torch trick in mind for next time. You can actually heat up the terminal first and just push solder into the terminal till its half full, then put the wire in and it will hold well. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## roade (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome build


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

A little rebuild got bored 
Traded my two 10"s for a DC audio XL 15" 
started like this


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Aero didn't work out so I had to change that 








Hacked up the port


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New slotted port in the works 








Fiberglass resin the corners 








more resin


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just messing around with body filler lol 
















He end result


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Also got a new battery for the rear


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a new dust cap


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Much more trunk space with this rebuild


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good, I like it!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

New amp 
DC audio 90.4 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad I didn't have to make any modifications to the existing trim panels 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Plenty of trunk space still 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Before and after some upgrades 

Been competing this year a little 
146.2 @ 51hz is the best so far for the DC cruze 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice on the score. Looks clean!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Front map light modification 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Had an accident yesterday


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is FFFFFed UP . Sorry to have to see the sad news .. every One OK ?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh dang what happened? Hopefully everyone was alright!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hydroplaned on interstate lost control and crashed into trees


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like you get to start over . Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

allstate called yesterday telling me my cruze is a total loss 
looking at 2014 cruze LTZ also keeping all my audio stuff except my kenwood dnx 9990HD


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Batteries on charger until new car


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

All the audio equipment from the old cruze


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Planning my new build


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

DDM tuning hid kits for headlights and fog lights


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Also added a seelite LED light bar


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good nice job!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got me a new 2014 cruze LTZ fully loaded


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Got the windows tinted two days later


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Installed xs power D4700 battery along with the K&N typhoon intake


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Took center apart to install voltage meter from my old cruze


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Can't wait to get started with the new audio build but this one will take time


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

2014 cruze LTZ with factory navigation and 9 speaker system. I plan to run my old doors with 6-8" sundown audio neo pros and 4 selenium super tweeters off my DC audio 90.4 
also bought a Rockford fosgate 3sixty.3 to run OEM radio with aftermarket amps


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So you were able to pull the old door panels from the last Cruze or no?


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> So you were able to pull the old door panels from the last Cruze or no?


Yes I kept the old panels 
just going to re-wrap them in black vinyl


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well that's good!


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

got my vinyl and carpet in today. the rest of my audio stuff should be here tomorrow 
50" OFC Sky High Car Audio 0 ga wire 
3- fuse holders 
3-250a fuses 
Shy High Car Audio 1/0 6-input set screw battery terminals
CCA 4ga blue 100ft
OFC 8ga blue 150ft
OFC 8ga black 150ft
CCA 14ga speaker wire 400ft
really excited to see what i come up with on the new trunk build 
box is staying the same but changing where i mount the amps and battery .

thanks for looking, more to come


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sky High Car Audio stuff came in 
400ft 14 ga speaker wire
150ft 8 ga OFC black
150ft 8 ga OFC blue 
50ft 0 ga OFC blue 
100ft 4 ga CCA blue
6-input battery terminals
3 fuse holders
3-250a fuses


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

my friend had this made for me, not sure what im going to with it but it will be in the car somewhere


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Installed a little today 
getting hot outside so wait until tonight to finish


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Started on my trunk finally


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Xs power d975 installed with sky high car audio battery terminals


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Stinger battery isolator


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

False floor with access to my spare tire


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

just need to run wire from front to the back


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Walk around of the DCcruze - YouTube


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

2014 chevy cruze aka DCcruze is finally playing - YouTube


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Dang just saw the accident pics. Sorry bout your old Cruze but nice upgrade. Love the system build too.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah that wreck wasn't fun at all
I'm still needing to do a lot to get the audio how I want it but it just takes time


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Video from when I Hydroplaned back in May
Hydroplaned DCcruze pulled from trees - YouTube


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hard to see but 70mph? Glad you came out ok from that.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes 70mph, it has been raining on and off driving on the interstate. Rain stopped for a minute so I sped up to 70 to pass a car then the rain hit hard plus the road holds water badly and that when I lost control. I corrected my steering enough to keep from hitting any other cars and stayed from hitting the cables in the median 
broken lower control arm kept me from driving it after the wreck


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ouch, new system looks great!


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Time for a little change


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Pulled the old box out


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Throwing the new box together


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Planning the holes for the DC audio M3-8"s


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ended up going with just 3-8"s


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Video of the new subs playing off a DC audio 2k amp 
DCcruze new box and subs - YouTube


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Made some panels 

Flushed in front panel


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

More trunk panels pics


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Broke tinsel leads from low notes


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Strange that the tinsel leads wouldn't be long enough to at least match the xlim of the sub. That is, unless you bottomed out and the cone over-exerted afterward. Are you running a high pass filter?


----------

